# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Which Mora Knife is the Best?

## sgtdraino

With all the positive talk about Mora knives, I reckon I will finally check them out.

For current Mora owners, which model is your favorite, and why?

----------


## crashdive123

I only own one (recent purchase) - S1, red birch handled.  For $10.50 you can't go wrong.  My next order I'll probably get some of the other models.  One drawback according to Klkak of the plastic handled models (probably not an issue for 95% of forum members) is that with prolonged use in cold, cold, cold temps he experienced failure or separation of the handle (like I said, probably not an issue for 95%)

The only thing I am not thrilled about with the S1 is the lack of a finger guard.  So far no cuts where they are not supposed to be.

----------


## Rick

My personal preference is the 780 aka the craftsman. It does have a finger guard, which is a little phobia of mine and a lanyard hole. The blade is 4 1/8 inches long so it's long enough to handle most everyday jobs. I guess that's why they named it the craftsman (shrug). Anyway, I use it when I'm working outside around the house and in the garden. It's also my carry in the woods.

----------


## Bugler

Ragweed Forge offers a good catalog of Mora's here.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I have 4 moras that I got from ragweedforge.  Here's a picture of them plus an extra at the top.

Top = #840 Carbon Steel Clipper
Middle = #440 Sports Knife Stainless Steel
Bottom = #???-C  Can't remember the number, it was a factory flaw of the one that he was told that was issued to their military.  Instead of being Stainless, it's Carbon Steel.
Right = #911 All purpose Carbon Steel

The #840 seems like a good all around knife.  Feels very nice in the hand.

The #440 seems like it would do well around water.  Stainless steel with a sheath that has a rubber clasp to keep from falling out.  The others only sit in their sheaths.  The handle is a little small for my hands.

The #???-C seems like a good all around knife.  The sheath is better designed than most others, but does not have a clasp.

The #911 is the one I've used the most while totally remodeling our bathroom.  It worked out very well.  I've even batoned down some saplings about a wrist's thickness.  Steel is thicker than the others.  The handle shape may not be to your liking.  It may be cumbersome to some activites.

The #840 and #911 seems to be the sturdiest in my hands.  This is because of the rubberized handles and not the hollow plastic handles of the others.  My pick would be between those two.  Probably more likely the #840.


Daniel

----------


## Sarge47

The reason I chose the Mora I did was because of Ken's glowing testimonial to how much he loved the knife.  I'm thinking that you just need to figure out what you're going to be using it for mostly & go from there. :Cool2:

----------


## Pict

I like the 780 Triflex Craftsman as well.  It has a slightly thicker blade and the carbon steel takes a wicked edge.

The little red #1's with the plastic finger guard handle are great for kids to learn knife stuff.

Mac

----------


## SARKY

I have several of the military models and love them, they're cheap easy to sharpen, hold an edge prety good and I don't care if i happen to lose it.

----------


## loki

I own three the clipper in carbon with the red and black handles, the morakniv scout in stainless and the swedish army knife in stainless. I prefer the clipper not because of any notice in edge holding or cutting ability over the stainless, I like it because it feels better in my hand. The rubber handle gives me a more secure feel. While the army version does have a hand gaurd the plastic handle is still slick and when wet with blood oil, or whatever still makes me feel a little uneasy.

----------


## aflineman

I had a craftsman for years, worked well until I lost it.
I now have an S1 that I use in my possibles bag. I will be picking up one of the military Moras sooner or later. I like how they feel in my hand.

----------


## chazlawyer

> Ragweed Forge offers a good catalog of Mora's here.


I was curious about these knives and since they're relatively inexpensive, I picked up two from this site.  several emails back and forth with the owner before the purchse (hell, there were many options and i was curious about some sizing issues and what differences there were between relatively similar knives).  Great communication and quick shipping.

I've got some heavy duty knives in my collection, so I wanted to get something a little more stripped down...just a basic utility fixed blade...I couldn't decide between two knives, so I got them both... :Blushing: 

I got the #1 red handled knife as well as the #137 with the hot wax treated sheath.  

A couple of notes on both:

#1 nice feel in the hand and the sheath is nice given it's plastic.  I was a little leery about the plastic sheath, but it is nicer than expected.  The sheath holds the knife well.  Knife seems pretty durable and for $10.50 who can complain?

#137 - is pretty much the same sized knife, but a barely thinner handle.  Has a nice full tang laminated blade.  I was concerned about this blade because the description made it seem like the blade was rather flexible, but I found it to be just as strong and stiff as the #1 blade.  I love the look of the unfinished handle in the nice stamped leather sheath.  The sheath is not nearly as red as in the pic on the website.  Comes out a nice brown shade.

Gotta say nice knives for the value.

----------


## bulrush

When the glint, hits your eye
like a big, pizza pie
It's a Mora....
 :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> When the glint, hits your eye
> like a big, pizza pie
> It's a Mora....


You should copyright that, you know.

----------


## jeff_c

I thought I might join in... I just got a 780 and a 521. I agree with the others. I like the shape and feel of the 780. I have not put it through any paces yet... but it seems quite capable. 

I do like the little finger guard on the 521. I didnt think I would like that at all, but it feels good in my hand.

Only had them about a week... so far I am VERY impressed with the edge and the feel. Thats about all I have used them for thus far.

----------


## sgtdraino

Bumped, because I just bought my first Mora (a 780), and because I've added a poll to this thread!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

My Mora is NOT listed...FOUL!  Where's the trusty #746?   :Cool2:

----------


## sgtdraino

> My Mora is NOT listed...FOUL!  Where's the trusty #746?


Sorry dude, I tried to include all the ones that people have mentioned in this thread.

If you would like to modify the poll options using your modly powers, by all means put it in there. I suggest you replace the C-223 with your 746, that was just one I picked to bring it up to ten choices.

----------


## Sarge47

Thanks S.G., I just love that knife!   :Cool2:

----------


## Nativedude

This is my all-time fav. Mora!  :Thumbup: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Here is a link to them: Swedish Knives (Scanmix Corp.)

Personally, I don't like any of the models with plastic handles. I have had students bring them (as their knife of choice) out on trips and they end up making wooden handles (in the woods) for them. The plastic handle just doesn't last and they get slippery if your hand sweats, IME.

----------


## Justin Case

> My personal preference is the 780 aka the craftsman. It does have a finger guard, which is a little phobia of mine and a lanyard hole. The blade is 4 1/8 inches long so it's long enough to handle most everyday jobs. I guess that's why they named it the craftsman (shrug). Anyway, I use it when I'm working outside around the house and in the garden. It's also my carry in the woods.


I didnt see it at Safe Zone ?  am I just missing something ?

----------


## hunter63

I like the older ones, got a few that have been around since the 70's, maybe even earilier, so that tells me something.
Picked up the 2000, because Kevin said it was a good one.

----------


## postman

I like the Mora 840 clipper in high carbon steel, I like the shape of the handle and blade. I have large hands and it fits me better, I wear it as a neck knife.

----------


## Topsblades

You missed the number one all time best Mora, the 511.  The 510 used to be the king of the hill but they stopped making it.  The only difference between the 510 and the 511 is the 11 is a little bigger and has a finger guard.  The finger guard never bothered me but I had someone want it removed.  Took all of 2 minutes and you have a Mora 510.5, get it... it is a little less than a 511 and a little bigger than a 510.

I like the solid plastic handles because they hold up really well and SNAP in to the kydex sheaths I make.  Also the wood handled Mora knives can get a little funky if you dress game with them.  Fluids get into the area where the blade and handle meet and you could have some problems.

As Pict shows in his videos a short piece of bicycle inner tube makes a dandy firesteel, flashlight and other essentials holder.  Efficient and pretty darn cheap!

The final straw is the the 511 is carbon steel and only about $9.  How can you beat that.

DSC01616-1.jpg

DSC01620-1.jpg

----------


## EarthRocks

I went with the mora clipper military.  Its the only one I own and I am very satisfied.

----------


## Rick

Topsblades - You might be interested in this. Mac put together a survival kit that incorporates the inner tube idea. It's for a neck knife but might give you some ideas. Here's the thread:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=neck+knife

And his video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BwUy...-yO0TQl61HTnMC

----------


## Skinner

I Have 3 I Have Gotten from Safe zone with my E-Card I Recives from DOC 
1.Classic #1
2.HighQ Allround Stainless
3. Model 11202
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'm One of those that doesn't Like the Plastic Sheaths So I Re-did Mine In Leather
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

But I'm Happy With Any and All of The Moras Out there.

----------


## garethw

Again not one on the list....I've got the Bushcraft series Triflex.. decent carbon blade, has been good for over a year now. Easy to keep sharp, batons well, cuts well and is generally a great little knife for the price.
cheers
Gareth

----------

